# one final obstacle



## marduk (Mar 4, 2015)

Hello dpselfhelp, i have had some major improvements, all my physical symptoms are totally gone,my final symptom is this static vision with varying intensity, at its worst it gives the illusion that some objects are slightly shaking which makes me feel spaced out,i guess i have a bit of a hppd scare even though colors are normal no trails or halos around objects,no other visuals is this common with derealisation? I keep obsessing about it and that probably makes it stay


----------



## From0to100 (Jun 19, 2015)

Hello!

Just as in your case, static vision seemed to be that one last lingering symptom and thus its presence kept me from feeling completely recovered for a long time. I had quite severe static vision with light colorful dots blinking all over my visual field. However, just as might have experienced in your recovery from depersonalization/derealisation (great job by the way!), obsessing over it is what's keeping you from full recovery. Personally, it took me a good couple of months to truly accept this, but once I did, my vision started going back to normal. I do still experience some static vision if I look at a plain surface and focus, but that is something I've experienced my entire life, and it's never been a problem at all. It's once you start obsessing over something that it becomes a problem, and to undo the problem there's only one way - managing to keep your obsessing at bay. Find a way to live a fulfilling life despite static vision and before you know it, your vision will be perfectly fine.

Good luck!


----------

